# Help! Maya is too picky!



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

I bought liver and heart organs the other day and introduced them to Maya. She won't touch anything raw, so I boiled the organs for a few minutes. She still won't eat them. Is there a way for me to prepare this in a way that will be more appealing? She eats TOTW, and I like to supplement with various meats, but chicken seems to be the meat she will most readily eat. How do I get her to eat other meats? I've even pretended to eat the food out of her bowl, but that didn't even work, lol. Help, how do I get my picky eater to eat the healthy organs???


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you tried cutting it up in itty bitty small pieces? I would try mixing it in with the TOTW and if you use the boiled meat, pour a little of the water (stock) that you boiled the meat in and pour it over the kibble.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I have to lightly sear/cook Zoey's organs in a little butter & garlic powder then a little parmasan cheese, then cut up into bite sized pieces and hand feed like they are a treat.


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

yay, I seared the organs in a little olive oil, garlic powder, and pepper, and she ate them right up.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Have you tried cutting it up in itty bitty small pieces? I would try mixing it in with the TOTW and if you use the boiled meat, pour a little of the water (stock) that you boiled the meat in and pour it over the kibble.


that sounds yummy!


----------

